

A new resume template for Programmers - windust
http://www.javapubhouse.com/2012/04/experiment-with-resumes.html

======
MDCore
That resume looks like it was made by a computer, for a computer. Perhaps it
would be more efficient to specify a DTD, a few microformats (e.g.
hOrgChartPosition), and then just ask for it as validated XML.

~~~
windust
Hm, interesting. It might be very functional, but this really answers
questions like, "What source control software you used in your past three
jobs", or allows you to compare side-by-side what technology/language you used
across jobs. I do find that the format helps me answer those questions I
usually have when reviewing resumes. It might not be as skim-friendly (it's
packed to the gills with info), but don't find it particularly obtuse; maybe
not as 'pretty' or breathable and it's definitively not traditional (wonder if
that is what makes it look uglier)

